# $1.99 oil lamp



## scarrycher (May 30, 2012)

I got this lamp at local dollor store and for total of $5.07 turned it into a led lamp, my variation of the lamp in monster list


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:Very nice Cher! Amazing how you took a manmade object and made it look so organic! Really nice detail!


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Very nice job on the lamp. 

Now is a good time to check for end of summer sales on such stuff, lamp, pottery, garden fence, yard art.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Very pretty


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Nice work.


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

Hey that looks pretty awesome Scarrycher!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Looks like the lantern was under the sea for a while.  Nice job.


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

That looks fantastic!


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

I really like that!!! GREAT job!!!!


----------



## scarrycher (May 30, 2012)

thanks for the nice comments, first time wiring anything!


----------



## graveyardmaster (May 14, 2012)

what a great buy cher...love the detail to it...great job on the wiring cher...well done...


----------



## Darcula (Aug 26, 2012)

This is such a beautiful decoration job on the lantern! It does look like it's been under the ocean for a while! Kudos!
dar.
<3


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

Very nice - well done!


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

thats one nice lantern ..like it !!


----------

